# Built-in Bench Seating



## rpl (Jul 15, 2008)

Has anyone done this and would you like to share some pointers. A good friend wants me to create some built-in (no back as not to block windows) bench seating for their breakfast nook. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello, Check out this.. Maybe he could help on the angles and give you some ideas.


----------



## noahsea (Sep 6, 2009)

i have a very similar project coming up, except with storage boxes underneath. i'm still trying to figure out the joinery at the corner - mitering the angled back and such. any tips good links you can recommend? thanks.


----------



## stadler (Sep 14, 2009)

I think I'm going to attempt something like this in my dinning area.


----------

